# CZ 75 D Compact



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I would appreciate any fedback on this model. I have the PO-1 and like it a lot. I had no good reason to by the compact, but you know. Too cold and snows too deep to shoot now, so I would appreciate any input. Thank You.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I really like mine. Good size and fits me very well.


----------

